# HRC Hunt Test



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

It is different. Be sure and wear full camo or you will be asked to change clothes. Practice your gun handling and use it on marks with your dogs. They use pumps with primers only in the hulls and you will shoot them. Distances much shorter. Guns are hidden when possible. I ran either 2 or 4 finished tests when Radar was about to finish Senior. Haven't run any more since. Maybe in a couple of years. Marks are pretty much in your face.
Starteds are easier than Junior HT


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I think if you have a JH title you will not have any problems with Started. The distance is should be shorter(definitely not longer), no live fliers, only has to deliver to area not hand. You do not have to fire the gun in Started, but someone will fire it from the line.

You will be fine.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Started is very much like junior as far as the type of marks you will see. No flyers in started. Dog does not hve to deliver to hand just to the area of handler, usually a step away. You do not have to handle the gun in started they will provide a gunner for you. If you do handle the gun in started and your dog breaks the judges may fail you. Don't handle the gun, just run your dog. If your dog bombs in the first series you can sill run the second series. 
Here are a couple of things to train on. You will start the test with a duck call, get your dog ready for that. There will be a gunner standing next to you and he will fire a primer round when the mark is in the air, train on that also.
In started most judges (the smart ones) are fine with just a camo shirt in started. Most are OK with jeans in started, if you have brown, black or camo pants even better. I am there to judge dogs not fashion.
Enter and have some fun.
Jim
HRC judge #7320


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

marsh mop said:


> In started most judges (the smart ones) are fine with just a camo shirt in started. Most are OK with jeans in started, if you have brown, black or camo pants even better. I am there to judge dogs not fashion.
> Enter and have some fun.
> Jim
> HRC judge #7320


I have been to a couple HRC tests. Art has worked two, run one, I have attended two. The judges at all the HRC we were at demanded camo head to toe. Camo shirts and shorts, socks had to be dark or if white only just above your shoe (if wearing shorts). Camo rain gear if it rained. So be prepared to wear all camo. You do not have to wear a cap, if you do the judges at the tests we attended wanted camo. They did ok one person with a black hat. 

At Art's test the judges called Started a "marking test". They want to see the dog go out and come back, if your dog drops the bird continuously then they see that as a problem if the drop it once pick it up and come to you that is good. Two singles on land, two singles on water. 

One other thing at the judges discretion, you may be asked to remove collars for the water exercises. The judges at Art's HRC felt collars in water were dangerous. Shouldn't make a difference but just to let you know.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

can you hold the dogs collar before being sent (like in Junior)?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> can you hold the dogs collar before being sent (like in Junior)?


Yes, with a flat collar.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I have been to a couple HRC tests. Art has worked two, run one, I have attended two. The judges at all the HRC we were at demanded camo head to toe. Camo shirts and shorts, socks had to be dark or if white only just above your shoe (if wearing shorts). Camo rain gear if it rained. So be prepared to wear all camo. You do not have to wear a cap, if you do the judges at the tests we attended wanted camo. They did ok one person with a black hat.
> 
> At Art's test the judges called Started a "marking test". They want to see the dog go out and come back, if your dog drops the bird continuously then they see that as a problem if the drop it once pick it up and come to you that is good. Two singles on land, two singles on water.
> 
> One other thing at the judges discretion, you may be asked to remove collars for the water exercises. The judges at Art's HRC felt collars in water were dangerous. Shouldn't make a difference but just to let you know.


I love judges who make up their own rules. No white socks! Good lord. And there is absolutely no rule in HRC Started that you cannot run water with a collar on. Sorry this kind of stuff drives me nuts. Judge the freakin dogs against the rules you are expressly given.

Generally the levels in HRC are slightly easier than their AKC counterparts but essentially the same skills are needed. Be familiar with the rule differences. I think the most beneficial level I've found in HRC is Seasoned, same skillset but more straightforward than Senior. I do not like some of the trends in Finished (at least what I have seen in the past year down here) and feel it's counter productive to run Finished with my dog right now. 

Anyways there's my take.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

When I judge started I bring a pair of camo sweat pants along. if my co-judge makes a big deal of the head to toe rule a handlers can can slide the sweats over what they have on. It's STARTED, most of these people are new and don't know the rules. Why run them off over stupid stuff. We need these new people and their dogs. If we as judges at junior or started level beat people or their dogs down with stupid junk will they come back? Will they try to train for a higher level? 
I belive the reason for junior and started is to get people hooked. If your dog brings the chickens in you should get a ribbon. I don't worry about the little things like dropping a bird. These are the lowest levels of field games. Just bring back the birds and hopefully they will train for the next level. 
Jim


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

marsh mop said:


> I belive the reason for junior and started is to get people hooked. If your dog brings the chickens in you should get a ribbon. I don't worry about the little things like dropping a bird. These are the lowest levels of field games. Just bring back the birds and hopefully they will train for the next level.
> Jim


LOL. That's what they say around here "Started is where you hook them".


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

marsh mop said:


> When I judge started I bring a pair of camo sweat pants along.


The judges at the Started test my hubby worked (same ones who judged when he ran) made the strict rule. One guy showed up no camo. So people were scrambling in their vehicles to find him clothes. They found some....it was winter weight clothing (heavy jackets, thick pants) and it was 90 degrees out. Poor guy was dying at the line. He also didn't have a duck call and borrowed from the judge. Her's looked like a duck head. He passed both runs that weekend, and the following weekend (wearing his own clothes) to get his started title.

I bought my camo just for the HRC tests. I don't know I will wear it at the AKC tests... I really do not care for the camo look.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess it depends on where you live cause I attended an HRC test ( my first) in June. We had fun. I was a marshal in training. The judges were great answered all my questions they were wonderful with the handlers and the dogs. My son also worked at this test as a bird boy. They showed him the ropes and gave him LOTS of praise in fact they called him out at the end for a terrific job well done of consistently getting the ducks in the proper area.

My sister ran her lab Prada Brown in started at this test and she did good. They just came back this weekend from the Prairies Lakes Hunt Test. 

Camo is required for shirts in started. We had one guy in blue jeans and a camo shirt in seasoned. He passed and no one said anything to him. I really think it depends on the judges.


----------

